# Anyone feed Stella & Chewey's? Aunt Jeni's?



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wasn't too happy to read that Nature's Variety, at least back in 2009, used denaturant in/on their frozen raw. I don't have many options up here. I hate to have to order food, which is one reason I went with NV. One store carries Bravo but only chicken and they won't order (it's a human deli type of store). So, I have the option of Stella & Cheweys and can order Aunt Jeni's but I haven't had time to do much research on that one. Has anyone fed either of these? Any opinions?

thanks!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Why don't you just feed what I call "people raw" the same type of food that you and I would eat (of course before cooking) and give that to the dogs, it is much cheaper than frozen premade raw foods and much better for them as you know exactly what they are getting.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I was previously feeding my dog Stella and Chewy's but only for a month. He hated the food...would turn his lip up at it and completely refused eating after one week. We added other proteins just to get through the two bags...eggs, raw hamburger, etc. We had the Duck Duck Goose and Surf 'N Turf. I wouldn't base any decision on my dog's reaction because he is extremely picky and doesn't like most dog foods. We are now on our second week of "people raw" and couldn't be happier.


----------



## newlndnfire (Aug 19, 2011)

I also think that going "people raw" will be the best for your dogs.  Although they are already getting benefits from the pre-made raw your feeding, such as better health and coat condition they could also be getting better dental care! As far as I know these foods are like ground hamburger right? All the bones are ground up? Think of the benefits your dogs would have with some bones in their diet! Those nice pearly white teeth, hehe.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I fed Stella and Chewy's to Sophie for a little while (a month or two) before switching to homemade raw. She enjoyed the food and did pretty well on it compared to kibble (slimmed down, shinier/softer coat, no random sickness, etc.) but did even better on the homemade stuff (now she was getting extra dental benefits, she gained muscle mass, and she stopped getting eye goopies all the time). I would honestly look into doing it yourself, it doesn't really take any time compared to pre-made and is SO much cheaper.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm just not ready to do "real" raw. Someday, I'll have the time to make sure they're getting all the necessary stuff. One of mine can't eat chicken so it's figuring out all the rest. For now, I'm doing half kibble (NV's new LID diet) and half raw (NV frozen).


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. if that works for you! But, my guess is if you stick around here and just like the others that couldn't do it "right now" either but soon learned after reading more, that it really isn't any more difficult to feed than kibble. There might be a little more prepare time in the beginning but I just hand stuff to my dogs and I'm good to go, but I totally understand the hesitation as I think we all went through that. Good Luck and keep reading!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm just not ready to do "real" raw. Someday, I'll have the time to make sure they're getting all the necessary stuff. One of mine can't eat chicken so it's figuring out all the rest. For now, I'm doing half kibble (NV's new LID diet) and half raw (NV frozen).


Ive never tried any of the processed "raws".....but Ive just got to add....have you ever tried normal raw chicken on which ever "cant" have chicken? 
As if your basing that off of a vet allergen test then they only test for cooked proteins which is very different...and if they have had reactions to processed foods with chicken in it then that is also to cooked chicken, which, like I said is TOTALLY different!:wink: 
Brody also cant have ANY processed foods with chicken in it..and Im SURE would show up as HIGHLY allergic to chicken on a vet's test...as he gets hives, REALLY BAD hair loss, itchy/red/hot to the touch skin, goopy eyes and ears and running nose....and just over all unhappy!! HOWEVER....well he VERY happy with raw chicken, hasnt had a single problem with it since getting put on it in late May!!:thumb: I was also quite worried....but everyone helped me over come that to test him on it...and it was perfectly fine!:biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, my dog also has terrible reactions to chicken in dry food, but he eats raw chicken with no issues. The thing is, you really need to feed him ONLY chicken because if he gets allergic and you are feeding him several things you won't know for sure what caused it, and maybe the chicken will be blamed when it's something else.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> yes, my dog also has terrible reactions to chicken in dry food, but he eats raw chicken with no issues. The thing is, you really need to feed him ONLY chicken because if he gets allergic and you are feeding him several things you won't know for sure what caused it, and maybe the chicken will be blamed when it's something else.


Yep...that is why I went the first 2 weeks with just chicken(and I meant JUST chicken...NO treats, NO ANYTHING other then breakfast and dinner!!)...it made sure that Brody was fine, helps Rhett's stomach issues and made me feel ALL BETTER about it!!LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Yep...that is why I went the first 2 weeks with just chicken(and I meant JUST chicken...NO treats, NO ANYTHING other then breakfast and dinner!!)...it made sure that Brody was fine, helps Rhett's stomach issues and made me feel ALL BETTER about it!!LOL


I did the same thing, because frankly I thought he'd be allergic, and I could prove it! haha! That's the glass half empty thing going on


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

A long long time ago before I started full force researching raw, I fed Aunt Jeni's to a cat with fairly severe food allergies who was raised most of his life on the cruddiest kitty kibble available. He did very very well on it and I have ordered large quantities from them and had great interactions with the company. It is grain free I believe but not plant matter free. There is some veggies and I think nuts if I remember? haha, nothing that made me go "ewww, why would you put that in there" etc. The cat food is 5% plant matter and the dog id 15% plant matter. So depending on your feeding preferences if you want the least plant matter possible get the cat food for the pooch. It won't hurt him they are essentially the same except for the plant matter ratios.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> O.K. if that works for you! But, my guess is if you stick around here and just like the others that couldn't do it "right now" either but soon learned after reading more, that it really isn't any more difficult to feed than kibble. There might be a little more prepare time in the beginning but I just hand stuff to my dogs and I'm good to go, but I totally understand the hesitation as I think we all went through that. Good Luck and keep reading!


thank you! I want to do it right. I know a couple people that threw their dogs chickens and that was that and ended up with sick dogs. Until I find the time to research, I'll try frozen prepared!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Ive never tried any of the processed "raws".....but Ive just got to add....have you ever tried normal raw chicken on which ever "cant" have chicken?
> As if your basing that off of a vet allergen test then they only test for cooked proteins which is very different...and if they have had reactions to processed foods with chicken in it then that is also to cooked chicken, which, like I said is TOTALLY different!:wink:
> Brody also cant have ANY processed foods with chicken in it..and Im SURE would show up as HIGHLY allergic to chicken on a vet's test...as he gets hives, REALLY BAD hair loss, itchy/red/hot to the touch skin, goopy eyes and ears and running nose....and just over all unhappy!! HOWEVER....well he VERY happy with raw chicken, hasnt had a single problem with it since getting put on it in late May!!:thumb: I was also quite worried....but everyone helped me over come that to test him on it...and it was perfectly fine!:biggrin:


No allergy testing done here....none of my vets thought they were worth doing; I agree. So, to answer your question, no he's never had any kind of chicken, except in dog food. As a bit of a history, he got his first ear infection at age 16 weeks. He came to me on Eukanuba puppy, I put him on a Natural Balance...I can't remember the name but it had three proteins and was all life stages. We ran the gamut of foods til someone I know online, who had a dog with 26 allergies, gave me a list of ingredients to avoid. She got the list from Tufts. The list is chicken, corn, wheat, soy, rice and flax (I since found out that he can't have brewers yeast). He did have some foods with chicken and no luck, except for Orijen and Acana adult, which is chicken. He did fine with those, possibly because it's from canada? Just a guess. In addition to ear infections, he's an ear chewer. You can see he has longish ears in my signature pic, he lays on his back, whips his head back & forth til an ear falls in his mouth. He is also a paw licker. Note that he has never done any damage by the chewing or licking.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I'm just not ready to do "real" raw. Someday, I'll have the time to make sure they're getting all the necessary stuff. One of mine can't eat chicken so it's figuring out all the rest. For now, I'm doing half kibble (NV's new LID diet) and half raw (NV frozen).


you should stick around. i've seen you post at the other forum.....

if i were ever to feed a pre made....most likely it would be k9.....i went from kibble to home cooked to raw to home cooked to raw and here we are.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

magicre said:


> you should stick around. i've seen you post at the other forum.....
> 
> if i were ever to feed a pre made....most likely it would be k9.....i went from kibble to home cooked to raw to home cooked to raw and here we are.


I thought your name was familiar, I think we've chatted bout this very topic over there! I've never heard of K9 but i can say, it's not available around here


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

here's the thing....raw chicken is not the same as dehydrated, frozen or kibble chicken.

having said that, you can order k9 online...

K9 Natural United States

depending on the weight of your dog....this stuff can be expensive.....


----------

